# Sheep and Wolves review



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 3, 2018)

Well this was a fun watch.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah, that was a pretty fun and interesting watch. I’ve seen some other videos of his, He’s pretty funny imo.
It does make me wonder why there’s so many of these strange movies out there, and why I haven’t heard of them yet :b


----------



## MrPhox (Dec 8, 2018)

Sheep and Wolfs is a Russian movie, so European movies are hidden from America.

I just love Bianca, she's so cute


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 10, 2018)

Oh yeah, almost forgot.
@Night.Claw This movie about a wolf turned into a ram doesn't have anything to do with your wolf-ram fursona, does it? :u


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 10, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot.
> @Night.Claw This movie about a wolf turned into a ram doesn't have anything to do with your wolf-ram fursona, does it? :u


Nope, cause i'm not a wolf. ;p


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 10, 2018)

Aw nice, another Saberspark fan
Yeah, the movie sounds like an interesting concept although I don't know if I'll be watching it


----------



## MrPhox (Dec 10, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> Aw nice, another Saberspark fan
> Yeah, the movie sounds like an interesting concept although I don't know if I'll be watching it


Do watch it, its a great animation with a good story!

You can find it in Russia or English ^^ Both are great


----------



## Baalf (Dec 11, 2018)

I used to watch his videos, but honestly, the way he's been throwing around the term furry is starting to get a little uncomfortable, like I'm starting to question his opinion on furries in general.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Dec 12, 2018)

i think my main gripes with the movie is some of the character designs. the female wolves look way too clean for folks who live way out in the wild and how the muzzles are shaped causes this unwarranted uncanny valley effect. sometimes it looks okay but other times it looks silly. i do like the premise though.


----------



## Exoticsupo (Apr 14, 2020)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Well this was a fun watch.


www.change.org: Sign the Petition


----------

